# Early Dilation and PTL Groupies



## katerdid

I figure there is more like me out in BnB land so here's support thread for those of us who are dilated much too early or have had Preterm Labor.

What's your story? How are you coping? Do you have any advice? Please share anything you wish :flower:


----------



## katerdid

My story thus far at 34+5 weeks (sorry it's long, I tend to write too much!):

Everything had been going fairly well. I'm 22, healthy, and this is my first ever pregnancy. Then on Friday, at 30+2weeks I went in for my regular dr appt and mentioned that I had some watery clear discharge. She checked my cervix just in case. Turns out I was 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced! She said it looks like baby might come out early and she wrote me a prescription for steroids and I was to get my injections the following Monday and Tuesday. 
I went home in shock. Nothing had suggested that this would happen, no family history, no health problems, nothing. I curled up in the bed and cried. Then came the cramps. At first I thought it was from getting checked, so I brushed it off. But they got worse and worse, I was in so much pain! After a trip to the bathroom I realized I had my bloody show, so I called my MW immediately and was told to go to L&D straight away. 
Got there and was hooked up to everything imaginable. Turns out I was in labor! I was given magnesium sulfate and after a few hours of it not working at all, they sent me in an ambulance to another hospital with a better NICU. There I was checked many times and ultrasound'ed and they upped the mag dose. I was also given my first steroid shot that night, and the second one the following night. I was in agony and so worried and the mag was making me miserable. 
My contractions finally stopped a few days later, and they kept me another night just in case. I was discharged on Tuesday and put on bed rest. I was 2 cm dilated and 70% effaced by the end of it. 

Fast forward to Sat night, 33+3 weeks. I starting getting regular contractions about 5 mins apart and some painful cramps, so went off to the hospital once more. There they gave me a shot of terbutaline and after an hour my contractions stopped. Was sent home 6 hours later, early Sunday morning. They said I was 2.5cm dilated, 75% effaced, and at -1 station (1/5 palpable for you UK ladies).

And then on Monday night, 33+5 weeks, I was back in the hospital for the 3rd time. Again, regular and semi-painful contractions and cramps. My cervix was checked and I was at 3cm, 80%, and -1. They decided not to stop my labor, so they gave me percocet for the pain (which I refused to take anymore when it wore off) and hooked me up. Overnight the contractions slowed down to every 10 mins, and then every 15 mins on Wednesday. They decided to send me home and told me to come back if they got more painful and frequent. I was at 4cm, 80% effaced, and at 0 station (0/5 palpable). 

And there you go! I have been told by every one that I won't last very long. That my little boy (who has had no distress or anything this whole time) will be out before full term. But he's stuck in there so far and only time will tell.


----------



## jules22

Wow! It is GREAT that you have made it to 34+ weeks! That in itself is a milestone! Now they won't stop the labor will they? They will let it progress since you are 34 right?

I will try and keep my story short, even though it feels like I could write a whole novel on it. 

From the very beginning of my first pregnancy I had issues. They thought my son was ectopic so they did a laperoscopy and come to find out, it was a cyst that had folded onto itself making it look like a pregnancy. They removed the cyst, but I was still pregnant. Only 4 weeks exactly along. From that point on until 17 weeks I had constant period like cramps. Once 18 weeks hit, I had a break...until 20 weeks. At 20 weeks I started having "braxton hicks" is what I thought they were. I called my nurse to see if that is what it was, she told me to head into OB Triage (the pregnant women's ER). They hooked me up and I was contracting about every 10 minutes. They said there was nothing they could really do for me, except give me some experimental drugs (Procardia/niphetapine) Which is a calcium blocker that slows contractions. I came back at 22 weeks and said that I had had it! I demanded a vaginal cervical length check through ultrasound. My cervix was really shortned and put on strict bed rest.

Every week I went into the hospital to have my cervix checked and at 27 weeks it happened. I started going into labor during the exams. They admitted me and threw me on some magnesium. (Which is the WORST THING EVER) I was also given demerole (a wonderful narcotic) and I soon dialated to 1cm. I finally stopped dilating but continued with the contractions. My High Risk OB Doc was amazing. He ended up telling me I was staying until I hit 34 weeks, no less. So I was there in the hospital for the longest time. I hit 33 weeks and I begged him to let me go. He did, and I finished the bed rest at home. I continued to take my procardia 3x's a day and have hephrine shots to thin out my blood since I had gained so much weight from steroid injections and sitting all the time. 

Once 36 weeks came, I was off bed rest. Then, 5 days later, went into labor and had my precious baby boy. Brayden weighed in at 6lbs 12oz and they said if I went to term, I would have had a 9 pounder or more. He was so healthy that we were both discharged form the hospital 24 hours later. 

Now, here I am again. I'm pregnant for the second time and it looks like I will be on the same path. This time, my doctor is going to be monitoring me starting this Wed and start giving me the right amount of medication to prevent things. I'm starting the procardia again soon, then at 15 weeks, getting the progesterone shots to make sure my cervix doesn't shorten. The goal is to stay out of the hospital, period. I started cramping again just a few days ago, so hopefully we caught it in time!

There ya go, that is me, in a nutshell! :)


----------



## katerdid

Thanks Jules! I am surprised I've been walked around that far dilated for a week and he's sticking in there. It's such a weird feeling to know he could pop out at anytime. I bought some milk the other day and looked at the expiration date and thought, God, I could have my baby before it goes bad lol!

Wow! 27-33 weeks in the hospital! I would go nuts - I applaud you for sticking it out that long! 
Magnesium is really the worst ever, I totally agree. I have never been so miserable as when I was on it. I was put on Procardia as well, but it did not work for me. 
That's fantastic that your son was released so quickly - bet that was wonderful.

Hope your journey with this pregnancy is a bit smoother! Or at least you aren't in a hospital bed that long again.


----------



## katerdid

Anyone else have any stories or anything they'd like to share? Any worries, or concerns that we can help with? I'd love to get this thread going


----------



## Nikki_d72

Just want to say good luck to you both really. 

I too had the watery clear discharge and wish I'd done something about it - I unfortunately put it down to just one of those pregnancy things. I was getting what I thought was BH from about 10 weeks too. A bit of knowledge goes a long way!


----------



## MummyMEE

Hi Girls, my son was born at 32 weeks after me being diagnosed with polyhydramnios (excessive amount of amniotic fluid). When I went into labour I was given a steroid injection and had him before they could give me the second one, he weighed 5lb 6oz.
I am now 29+2 with my second and have already had a course of steroids as due to a number of factors I am considered high risk for another PTL. I have been signed off work for the past 6 weeks and have just been signed off for another month due to the threat of PTL and am so bored I have already packed my hospital bag! Just to be prepared of course!!


----------



## kDean

I am 27 weeks. Will be 28 friday. Im 1cm dilated and 50% effaced. I had a subchorionic hemmerhage at 3 months. And started going into labor at 25 weeks. I was on a mag drip in the hospital for 3 days and have been on bedrest at home since. I am going to the dr every week. Oh. Had both steroid shots while in the hospital. She seems like she will stay for now.


----------



## Srrme

My son was born at 28.6 weeks. I had no problems at all during my pregnancy, and no red flags to suggest I would go into premature labor. I began having contractions at 28 weeks and 2 days, but I put them off as braxton hicks. I went to the hospital when they began getting stronger the following day, and was told I was 2 centimeters dilated. I was then put on magnesium sulfate to stop the contractions so they could give me 2 steroid injections -- they did, and 3 days later my son was born hours after they stopped the magnesium sulfate. :cloud9:

I'm now 24 weeks with another little boy, and hoping I don't go the same route. I am being monitored closely, by a cervical length ultrasound every 2 weeks, and I am also receiving weekly progesterone injections.


----------



## DanDanNoodles

I'll join. I was in the hospital this week with preterm labor. Amnitotic leaking test came back positive and then the next day negative. I was having horrible cramping at 27 weeks and now I am almost 29 weeks. I'm having slight cramping again and I am praying laying down all night will make it go away. I hated being in the hospital. I went into preterm labour with my first daughter at 34 weeks which was stopped. I'm hoping this baby girl will stay in. I am freaked out.


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hey Dandannoodles, I'm sorry you are going through this, and I know how horrible it is to be in hospital, but if you are still cramping, please go back in, the steroids could make all the difference. best of luck xxx


----------



## DanDanNoodles

Just wanna update that I feel a lot better today. I am hoping to go to at least 34 weeks. This whole situation has been so scary that DH and I decided that this will be our last baby. Two baby girls is a huge blessing.


----------



## Nikki_d72

Glad you're feeling better xxx


----------

